
Teeth May Reveal a Multi-Day Biological Clock - aburan28
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161213-teeth-may-reveal-a-multi-day-biological-clock/
======
skmurphy
This was an extremely thought provoking article. I wonder if this same
mechanism would also impact activity and cell division rates for cancer cells,
with implications both for detecting them via biomarkers and the timing of
chemotherapy and radiation treatments designed to attack rapdily growing
cells. If you were to time treatment for peak of growth cycle (if there is a
five day cycle in humans) it might be much more effective on average (possible
2.5 to 5X depending upon nature and shape of peak).

~~~
xuak
> This was an extremely thought provoking article.

It is. I keep thinking about an article I once read, maybe ten years ago,
about a chinese woman who was 123 years old (according to her own account).
The reason she gave why she lived so long was that she used a very strange two
daily sleep cycle: she slept only once every two days.

Off coarse this is extremely anecdotal, even if it proves to be true, but I
can't stop thinking about a possible connection: what if she grew so old
because her slowed down circadian rhythm also slowed down the aging process by
slowing down the 7-8 day cell growth cycles?

~~~
sjcsjc
I'm a big fan of intermittent fasting (regular multiday fasts). I realise that
to a man with a hammer, everything looks like a nail, but I wonder if
fasting's apparent but as yet mostly unproven (in humans) longevity and health
benefits could in some way be related to your interrupted growth cycles idea.

~~~
skmurphy
My hypothesis is that intermittent and alternate day fasting are closer to the
lifestyle are bodies evolved in so it's less that they have health benefits as
much as eating multiple meals a day may be less healthy for you.

------
frankus
Just realized that "circadian" comes from circa and dia (so "around a day"?).

~~~
sjcsjc
Being forced to do Latin and Greek at high school has some benefits after all.

~~~
d0lph
Does it though?

------
B1FF_PSUVM
_' He named the new biorhythm “Havers-Halberg Oscillation.” The name honors
Clopton Havers, who in the late 17th century first described bone lamellae and
what would later become known as Retzius stripes, and Franz Halberg, a
chronobiologist at the University of Minnesota and a founding father of
chronobiology, who died in 2013 at the age of 93.'_

Hats off to Dr. Bromage for this. Mark of a pious man.

